# Frolicking



## Chain Lightning (Sep 5, 2009)

Anybody have any funny stories about stuff they do when out just having fun? 

The other day I was hanging out with one of my friends and there was this guy walking alongside the road.  I said "watch this"...and yelled out the window as we went by "you can keep on walking but you'll never get there!!".  The guy didn't react much but had this funny grin on his face after that.  He was cool and he looked just like Jimi Hendrix!


----------



## Fiver (Sep 5, 2009)

I guess I have a different interpretation of what's "fun" or "funny" than you and your friends do.

I realize that you were just being silly and meant no harm. But had I been the person who was walking, had I been the target of your joke, I would have felt belittled and ridiculed, and in my present state of mind I wouldn't have been able to shrug it off as a couple of people just goofing around. Nearly 24 hours a day I feel like a target, and my self-worth (or lack thereof) makes me feel deserving of any and all ridicule. Had that been me on the road, it would have triggered a very bad reaction.

I know that this wasn't your intention and it's good that the stranger who was the target of your joke was in a good head space and accepted it for whatever it was. But to someone in my place it would have had negative consequences. Fun at the expense of strangers never seems to be a good idea in my mind.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't say that I ever though if it that way.  I don't mean anyone any harm, so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Fiver (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey, I know you didn't mean any harm, I know that. Just letting you know I'd have perceived it. Thanks for considering the other perspective.


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 6, 2009)

it would have upset me had i been that stranger. i would have felt picked on and bullied, maybe even scared by it.

it's better to reserve jokes for friends with whom you can banter back and forth with, or gently tease about something that you know they know is just playfulness on your part.

glad you're open to the other side of the coin.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Sep 10, 2009)

Well guys, the laws of karma got me good.  The other day I was walking my dog and a car-full of teenage guys drove by, one of them yelled "hey show me some titties!" and snapped a picture.    I didn't, just so you know.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 10, 2009)

Given that they were teenage boys, they might have been addressing the comments to your dog.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Sep 10, 2009)

God knows, but my dog is a male


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 10, 2009)

That doesn't matter. They are teenage boys. Even they have no idea what's in their brains.


----------

